# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Das Pharmakartell: Wie wir als Patienten betrogen werden

## RuStra

am 9.12. in Frontal 21, Ankündigung hier

----------


## Hans-W.

> am 9.12. in Frontal 21, Ankündigung hier


Hallo Rudolph,
ich habe mir das angeschaut, es ging überwiegend um Antidepressiva mit Suicid als Nebenwirkung. Was mich am Schluß nicht überrascht hat, ist die Tatsache, dass es bisher keine einzige Anzeige gegen die Pharma Firmen gegeben hat. Wer die Macht hat, macht was er will, oder so, oder?

Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hans.-W,



> ist die Tatsache, dass es bisher keine einzige Anzeige gegen die Pharma Firmen gegeben hat. Wer die Macht hat, macht was er will, oder so, oder?


 In der USA werden doch Sammelklagen vorbereitet um den Geschädigten Familien ihr Rech ein zu klagen und in Deutschland kommen Sie auch so langsam auf die Kufe!

----------


## Konrad

na ja, 
ich bin sicher kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet. Aber glaubt ihr wirklich, dass jemand depressiv ist und in der Akte steht möglicherweise schon, er hat Gedanken an Freitod gehabt und sich dann verabschiedet die Ursache auf Medikamente schieben kann ?
Mit Veränderungen des Umfeldes kommen solche Leute 
(möglicherweise) wieder auf die Reihe. Wenn jemand nicht mehr leben will; irgendwann klappt es. Da helfen keine Tabletten. Frontal 21 ist auch mit Vorsicht zu sehen, die lagen auch schon neben der Wirklichkeit.

----------


## Ulrich

Es gibt noch mehr Schweinereien im *Gesundheitswesen*.

Ein wichtiger Punkt der Frontal-21-Sendung war für mich auch der Nachweis, daß auch Selbsthilfegruppen von der Pharmalobby gern gekauft werden!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

das hört man von anderen Krebsen. Ich kenne wirklich viele PCa SHGs, dort ist mir noch nie eine direkte Bezahlung durch die Pharma-Maffia aufgefallen, wie in dem Bericht. 

Ich bin auch viel bei Krebstagen und Vortägen, da zeigt sich auch die Pharmaindustrie, sponsert auch mal so einen Tag, sonst wären diese Informationen für uns nicht möglich.

Ich persönlich brauche die Pharmaindustrie nur in kleinem Rahmen, wie du weisst. Bei vielen PCalern ist das anders, diese unsere SHGler brauchen die Medikamentöse und auch unsere "Beratung" und Bewertung und nicht nur als Uro / Onko Empfehlung und Verschreibung.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Ulrich



> Es gibt noch mehr Schweinereien im *Gesundheitswesen*.


Ich hoffe Du hast auch die zum Teil sehr unkritischen, mehr reißerischen Kommentare zu dem Artikel gelesen.
Für Impfungen gibt es grundsätzliche Gegenargumente so lange es Impfungen gibt. Es ist auch richtig, dass strenge Hygieneaufklärung für Männer ab dem jugendlichen Alter Infektionen mit dem humanen Papillomavirus erheblich reduzieren würde. Andererseits muss man feststellen, dass Aufklärung alleine nicht durchgreifend wirkt. Da verweise ich nur auf die HIV-Aufklärung. 
Noch vor 5 Jahren haben sich Mütter geweigert wegen der möglichen Nebenwirkungen ihre Kleinkinder gegen Masern impfen zu lassen. Seit durch den zu geringen Durchsatz in der Bevölkerung wieder Masern-Fälle aufgetreten sind, denken diese Mütter wieder anders darüber.
Selbstverständlich ist die HPV-Impfung auch ein Geschäft. Dass der zeitgleiche Nobelpreis die Impfbereitschaft fördert ist auch richtig. Ob es aber immer angezeigt ist, Medikamente erst dann auf den Markt zu bringen, bis die ins kleinste Detail abgesicherte Nebenwirkungsrate aufgeklärt ist, kann nicht zum Nutzen von Patienten sein, die mit einem Medikament eine Überlebenschance erhoffen. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass Medikamente auf den Markt dürfen, deren Nutzen-/Risikoabwägung unerprobt ist, wie das wohl zum Teil in den USA geschehen ist.



> Ein wichtiger Punkt der Frontal-21-Sendung war für mich auch der Nachweis, daß auch Selbsthilfegruppen von der Pharmalobby gern gekauft werden!


Damit wären wir dann wieder bei dem Punkt angelangt, den Reinardo schon mal aufgegriffen hat und sich dabei eine blutige Nase geholt hat. - Also lassen wir das doch bitte und gehen mal davon aus, dass die Betreiber dieses Forums frei von Zwängen durch Sponsoren sind.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Heribert,
ich habe eine Empfehlung für Dich: bitte lies meinen Beitrag noch ein zweites Mal, damit du mir nicht unterstellst, was ich nicht behauptet habe.

Eine weitere Empfehlung lautet: denke doch bitte mal über den Unterschied zwischen "Geschäft" und "Korruption" nach.

Die Frontal-Sendung *Das Pharmakartell* kann noch einige Tage in der ZDF-Mediathek angesehen werden.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Ulrich,

bezüglich der Einflussnahme von Pharmaindustrien auf SHG hat HansiB, wie auch Heibert mit anderen Worten berichtet, dass keine durchgehende Einflussnahmen bekannt sind. Diese Aussage teile ich, der ich auch in einer SHG verankert bin, entschieden.

Die Frage an Dich lautet, giebt Du nur mehrfach die außen stehende Meinung eines Magazins wieder, oder weist Du von persönlichen Erfahrungen zu berichten??

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ulrich,
Deine Hinweise sind durchaus berechtigt, wenn es um die Aufdeckung von Einzelfällen geht!
Was ich verfolge, sind moderatere Darstellungen. Deine Darstellung und die Hinweise deuten auf "einer korrupt, alle korrupt" oder auf die im Umlauf befindlichen Arzneimittel bezogen, "ein Mittel durch Korruption auf den Markt gekommen, alle auf diese Weise Vermarktet". Dieser Darstellung kann und will ich nicht folgen. Ich sprach schon mal von reißerischen Darstellungen, die niemandem dienlich sind, am wenigsten den Patienten, die auf ihr Medikament angewiesen sind. Gerade diese Magazinsendung ist bekannt für reißerische Aufmachung, dabei kommt eine umfassende Information leider oft zu kurz.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Jetzt gerät auch der Nobelpreis für Medizin in den Verdacht, aufgrund von Korruption vergeben worden zu sein:

Siehe: *"Nobelpreis im Zwielicht"*

----------


## RuStra

> Jetzt gerät auch der Nobelpreis für Medizin in den Verdacht, aufgrund von Korruption vergeben worden zu sein:
> 
> Siehe: *"Nobelpreis im Zwielicht"*


Dies war wohl der letzte Beitrag von Ulrich.
Ich erfahre eben, dass er gestorben ist.
Erneut ein Schock. 
Ulrich war schwerst betroffen, er hat einen konsequenten Kampf gegen den PK mit all seinen Metastasen geführt und hat ihn nicht gewinnen können. 
Traurig,
Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

Auch ich möchte meine Betroffenheit ausdrücken. Ulrich wird mir als "Mitochondrienpfleger" in Erinnerung bleiben, so hat er sich selbst bezeichnet.

----------


## hartmuth

Noch letzte Woche hatte ich an ihn gedacht und mir vorgenommen, Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen. Ein gutes Gefühl hatte ich nicht, da wir im Forum von ihm nichts mehr hörten. Er hat alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt seinen Körper im Kampf gegen den Krebs zu stärken, leider war dieser stärker. 
In Trauer
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich per eMail versucht mit ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen, aber keine Antwort bekommen. Dass es so schlimm um ihn stand, war mir nicht bewusst. 

Ein letzter Gruß
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Herzliches Beileid den Hinterbliebenen,

von Ulrich habe ich einiges über den Ablauf des Zelleninhalts gelernt, Er wird mir stets in Erinnerung bleiben. Nur schade, daß Er sich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet hat und nun diese Nachricht, es stimmt einem sehr traurig

Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Mich hat die Nachricht von Ulrichs Ableben stark betroffen gemacht, hat er doch bis zum Schluss gekämpft.

Der letzte Teil seines Behandlungsweges, die Zellsymbiosetherapie, hat ihm noch einmal viel Hoffnung gegeben. 

Ein Weg mit gesunder Ernährung, Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und Sport ist wichtig. Vielleicht eröffnet er, allerdings rechtzeitig begonnen,   Möglichkeiten, den Krebs hinauszuzögern. Zumindest kann man belastende Behandlungen besser überstehen. Wunder wird es selten geben. Bei Ulrich ist ein solches leider ausgeblieben.

In Trauer

Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

auch ich bin vom Ableben von Ulrich geschockt. Wir hatten ja beide mehr auf Gesundung unseres Körpers, als auf Kampf gegen den Krebs gesetzt. Mir war seine hohe Malignität nicht bewusst.

Es schein so zu sein, daß weder der Extremkamf von Freund Winfried, noch Ulrichs, nur Gesundung längerfristig hilft. Es hilft gar nichts. Wie ich oft schon sagte gegen einen von Anfang an entdifferenzierten PCa ist kein Kraut gewachsen, weder "hochgiftig" noch naturheilkundlich. Wobei ich immer noch auf Körpergesundung setzte.
Ich bin sehr traurig, Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Desillusionierend*

Eine wahrhaft beunruhigende Nachricht. Mein tief empfundes Beileid möchte ich hiermit bekunden. 

*"Sterben ist das Löschen der Lampe im Morgenlicht, nicht das Löschen der Sonne"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

----------


## paul007

Es stimmt mich sehr sehr traurig zu lesen, daß einer aus dem Forum nicht mehr unter uns ist.
Es macht Angst, darüber nachzudenken, was noch alles ansteht mit dieser Krankheit. 

Ulla

----------


## Helmut.2

Ja, Ulla,



> Es stimmt mich sehr sehr traurig zu lesen, daß einer aus dem Forum nicht mehr unter uns ist.
> Es macht Angst, darüber nachzudenken, was noch alles ansteht mit dieser Krankheit. 
> 
> Ulla


 es sind schon vielzuviel im besten, schönsten Alter von uns gegangen seit ich diese BPS und KISP Webseite mit Forum kenne und das sind schon fast 10 Jahre, es ist zum heulen!
Helmut

----------

